

Twitter Acquires MoPub - kloncks
http://www.mopub.com/2013/09/09/mopub-twitter/

======
ebellity
I wrote a post following this acquisition with some thoughts on mobile
advertising for anyone interested :
[http://bellity.tumblr.com/post/60792069876/mopub-the-
mobile-...](http://bellity.tumblr.com/post/60792069876/mopub-the-mobile-
advertising-cake) (it's on the newest in HN)

~~~
product50
You have no idea how mobile advertising works. Unlike what you may think,
mobile advertising is not a magic wand where you integrate an SDK and viola
you make shit ton of money. In your post you are criticizing Mopub for not
making you money when the problem may be in your app and its popularity.

A lot of premium pubs use direct sold advertising - sign ads directly with
large brands (such as P&G, King.com) at a guaranteed CPMs. Also, they sign
exclusive deals with ad networks where they promise exposing a portion of
their ad inventory in exchange of guaranteed CPMs. Publishers also setup
various network waterfalls - stack ranking networks in various countries to
determine which network should take a crack at your inventory first, which
second and there on. In addition, for remnant inventory (which has no ad
network or direct ad sales opportunity), Mopub exposes those to their RTB
exchange to get a decent rate for them. Mopub makes all these different types
of interactions possible through their product.

Now, in your case, the problem is that you are so small that no advertiser is
willing to do a direct deal with you (it is not worth their time considering
you are so small). Additionally, no network will do an exclusive contract with
you. So your best bet is to mediate between various ad networks and let Mopub
exchange take a crack at your inventory while you hope for better CPMs.

Mopub is a great product built by a brilliant team of people. Just because
your app is not making money doesn't mean it is bad. If you become big, Mopub
CS team will actually contact you to hand hold you to configure your networks
in an optimum manner.

~~~
ebellity
Chill out ! I never said it doesn't work for ANYONE. We actually got
introduced to MoPub by Daniel from Mag Interactive (the folks behind Ruzzle)
and they were very happy about it. They have millions of users and as you
said, they can negotiate better terms with some advertisers and make some
revenue.

For us (and we're not that small...> 400.000 downloads) it's not significant.
And we are more popular than the majority of apps on the App Store.

Have you developed a mobile app that makes a lot of revenue ?

------
jedc
MoPub was the best-funded company from their original class, and the second-
best-funded company overall: [http://www.seed-
db.com/accelerators/view?acceleratorid=2002](http://www.seed-
db.com/accelerators/view?acceleratorid=2002) Congratulations!

~~~
sachinag
Wow, I didn't know they were an AngelPad company. That's huge for them.

~~~
ebellity
yes it's definitely huge for AngelPad. Few accelerators can have this kind of
exit

------
jalopy
Congrats to a first class team and product!

------
Diamons
Very nice, congratulations on the work :)

------
kuida0r3
Congrats!

------
glorio
congratz moPub

